# Primzahlen und Rekursive Liste 2



## uebertreiber (19. Nov 2012)

könnte mir das bitte jemand verfeinern :S würde mich sehr sehr freuen 


```
//Scanner Einfügen
import java.util.Scanner;

public class Blatt4Aufgabe1 {
	//Hauptmethode
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
		
		//integer Deklaration
		int x = 0;
		int zahl1 = 3;
		int zahl2 = 4;	
		
		//Aufforderung zur Zahlen Eingabe
		System.out.println("Was moechten Sie tun ? ");
		System.out.println("  <1> - Aufgabenteil A aufrufen ");
		System.out.println("  <2> - Aufgabenteil B aufrufen");
		System.out.println("  Jede andere Zahl ruft Aufgabenteile A & B auf");
		
		//Benutzer Eingabe
		int x = scanner.nextInt();
		
		//if Anweisung was ausgeführt werden soll
			if(x == 1) {
				methodeA();
			else if (x == 2)
				methodeB();
			else 
				methodeA();  
				methodeB();
			}
	}
	
	
	// Methode A (gucken ob die eingegebene Zahl eine Primzahl ist)
	
	public static methodeA() {
	/*Zahl eingeben
	* kontrollieren ob sie mehr als 2 Teiler hat ( 1ns und mit sich selbst teilbar = Primzahl)
	* Ausgabe mit System.out.println("")  ausgeben ob die Zahl eine Primzahl ist oder nicht
	*/
	
	        return;
	}
	
	
	// Methode B (Eingegebene Zahl annehmen und bis zu ihr jede Zahl auflisten Spruch bei 8 dann 1,2,3..8)
	
	public static methodeB() {
	/*Zahl eingeben
	* und die untergrenze bei 0 setzen und in eine Schleife die Zahl 
	* einsetzen die wir durch die Benutzereingabe im Scanner erhalten haben
	* und die Schleife mit i++ laufen lassen,
	* bis die eingegebene Zahl erreicht ist
	* und alle Zahlen bis zu unserer Zahl dann mit System.out.println("") ausgeben lassen
	*/
	        return;
	}	
		
	
}
```


----------



## Volvagia (19. Nov 2012)

bananajoe hat gesagt.:


> 1. Die Variable x wird doppelt deklariert, was nicht zulässig ist. Bei der Zuweisung int x kannst Du das int weglassen.
> 2. Innerhalb der ifs wird mit = eine Zuweisung gemacht und kein Vergleich. Numerische Vergleiche auf Gleichheit immer mit ==



+ Methoden haben keinen Rückgabewert. (Ich hab mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen)


----------



## SlaterB (19. Nov 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/144136-primzahlen-rekursive-liste.html


----------

